# Surface Agitation



## AlanTh (7 Jan 2013)

At the moment my tank has virtually nothing going on at the surface at all.  

I will be introducing a couple of Rainbows in the near future, and just have this gut feeling that maybe I should have some surface agitation.  To help gas exchange.

I have pressurised CO2 running.  Apart from four RCS no other fauna.  No algae issues at present (hurrah!).

I know some folks say that the top of the tank should be as still as a pond, and others feel that there should be some agitation.  I'm hoping that you can help me here.


----------



## Ady34 (7 Jan 2013)

I run my tank with some constant surface agitation for better gas exchange (O2). I don't run an air stone so feel it is important both during the photoperiod when co2 is running and when the lights are out and plants are using oxygen. The more oxygen in the water the more co2 you can run. There is slightly greater off gassing of the co2 but I'd rather use more co2 and give my fish an easier time.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Arana (7 Jan 2013)

Everyone will have differing ideas on this one, i don't have any surface agitation but i do run an airstone at night as i think both the plants and the fish benefit from this, if you don't want to go to the trouble of setting up an airstone then by all means have some surface agitation 24/7, whatever works for you really but as always keep an eye on your fish and plants and let them dictate whats best for your set up


----------



## Ady34 (7 Jan 2013)

Arana said:


> Everyone will have differing ideas on this one, i don't have any surface agitation but i do run an airstone at night as i think both the plants and the fish benefit from this, if you don't want to go to the trouble of setting up an airstone then by all means have some surface agitation 24/7, whatever works for you really but as always keep an eye on your fish and plants and let them dictate whats best for your set up


yeah, a few people do it this way too, the theory being that during the photoperiod the plants provide oxygen for the fish through photosynthesis. I used to do it this way but don't like having an air stone in the tank now so run surface agitation 24/7 instead as Mark says


----------



## AlanTh (7 Jan 2013)

Thanks Mark and Ady - your views are greatly appreciated.  This is exactly what I am after - the pros and cons.  I don't really want to add an air pump and airstone.  I am thinking a bit of surface agitation will be the best.

I seem to have got my CO2 absorbing really well now with the new diffuser - so losing some through surface agitation isn't really a problem.  I can just turn the gas up a bit.  Flow problems are also under control.

But - come on guys, there are other views on this matter and I need to hear them.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (7 Jan 2013)

nice ripples but not breaking water, you can then inject more co2 and it will help combat any surface scum as a bonus.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Jan 2013)

Arana said:


> Everyone will have differing ideas on this one, i don't have any surface agitation but i do run an airstone at night as i think both the plants and the fish benefit from this, if you don't want to go to the trouble of setting up an airstone then by all means have some surface agitation 24/7, whatever works for you really but as always keep an eye on your fish and plants and let them dictate whats best for your set up



Bear in mind if your air pump fails for whatever reason, then your fish are  a lot more likely to be asphyxiated this way. As if your filter fails with an 'inline atomizer', The co2  doesn't enter the tank.

I run mine with larger surface ripples than I have to really, i turn my gas on 3 1/2 Hours before


----------



## iPlantTanks (8 Jan 2013)

I've tried both and I prefer lots of agitation, especially if using CO2. Don't forget plants love CO2 but fish NEED oxygen. Plus it helps prevent build up of skins and films on the surface that's made from dust and other bit in the air. But as others will say you can do it without any at all


----------



## sanj (8 Jan 2013)

I Inject co2 moderately, drop checkers mid green not light yellow green. Good circulation with external filters and vortech powerheads. surface does have some rippling, but not heavy agitation. I once lost a lot rainbowfish stock overnight one hot summer night in 2006. Since then I always have air pumps coming on overnight.


----------



## AndrewH (9 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> Bear in mind if your air pump fails for whatever reason, then your fish are a lot more likely to be asphyxiated this way.


 
I had never thought of this before, great point.
Think I will ensure some good agitation 24/7 rather than relying on the airstone during night.


----------



## callmephathead (25 Jan 2013)

My choice is as follow, it worked wonder so far, and as far as I can tell the fishes are happy everything is reproducing and growing very well and there is enough oxygen available, there is minimal fluctuation in the CO2 level and i waste as little as possible of that expensive CO2 canister...

Nothing done to willingly agitate the surface, instead I have very good circulation provided buy a power head placed 3/4 up the tank pointing a little down and an external filter with a spray bar emerged and pointing 45 degrees down towards the center of the tank
CO2 starts 2 hour before light starts and stop 1 hour before light stops
It works wonder


----------



## Ravenswing (25 Jan 2013)

When it comes to Bows, they  do appreciate at least some flow and their home waters are well oxynated compared to for example the Amazonas. They really enjoy playing in flow and as Sanjs experience shows, they are a bit sensitive to lack of oxygen. One thing to note, IMO, is  that bows are quite sensitive to tuberculosis and keeping their enviroment as ideal as possible is the only way to keep myco at bay.


----------

